# OBS not able to capture the PowerPoint presentation window



## ogrfnkl (Oct 2, 2020)

I am trying to use the window capture of a full-screen PowerPoint presentation (displayed on a second monitor in Presenter View mode), and when I select it as source, OBS captures the initial slide being displayed, but subsequent slide changes are not reflected in OBS. No matter what happens in the presentation, OBS just keeps displaying that initial slide without any changes. Has anyone seen this problem before?


----------



## ogrfnkl (Oct 2, 2020)

Ok, I eventually figured this out: changing the capture method setting from Default to Windows Graphics Capture in source properties for the PowerPoint slideshow fixed this issue.


----------



## lucasslopes (Oct 2, 2020)

poderia esclarecer mais sobre a resolução do problema, estou com o mesmo problema e nao consegui compreender a sua solução


----------



## ogrfnkl (Oct 3, 2020)

lucasslopes said:


> poderia esclarecer mais sobre a resolução do problema, estou com o mesmo problema e nao consegui compreender a sua solução



Sim, claro, você só precisa definir as propriedades da fonte dos slides da seguinte maneira:


----------

